
David Attenborough: collapse of civilisation is on the horizon - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/dec/03/david-attenborough-collapse-civilisation-on-horizon-un-climate-summit
======
sacrosurf
Whatever’s happening with the climate, we should be working to mitigate the
risks - decrease the cost of food while increasing resilience of production;
same goes for our infrastructure, what else? I get the feeling we’re being
snowed with all this hyperbole around CO2 and rhe warming planet. Bottom line
is we need to become stewards of the Earth and Sea; fretting about carbon
emissions is a distraction.

------
tabtab
Don't worry, rogue robots will kill us first ;-)

------
warmwaffles
Yea, we've heard this story numerous times. Has yet to happen, and dare I say,
it never will.

~~~
pseudolus
Granted there is a tendency to hyperbole that foresees a kind of "Mad Max"
level of devastation but it would be unwise to wholly discount the collapse of
certain parts of the eco-system - especially outside the sphere of wealthy
countries. There's historical precedent. Parts of North Africa and Middle East
that are perceived as desolate were once, in fact, green with reasonable
levels of water access. Humans changed that.

